# Very naughty dog.



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok where do i start lol.
she loves people and other dogs bigtime, she has a lovely freindly nature, she belongs to my sister who is at her wits end with her, The problem she is having is her continuous being on the go, she don't stop from the minute she gets up to the minute she goes to bed.
My sister takes her out everyday for ages but she still don't stop.
ok ill write a list of things she gets upto once she is up.

She is a chewer so obviously when my sister goes out or goes to bed she has to crate her, but even when my sister is in she will get upto no good, she wonders around the house looking for things to chew, like electrical things plugged in or wonders of to the bathroom and chews the piles of loo rolls, No matter how much she has scolded her for this she still does it.

She also jumps up on the sides and nicks food the minute my sisters back is turned, again she has really told her of for this but again she still does it.

She hates anything that is standing up lol, like stools, ladders and indoor bins and outdoor wheely bins, she will go upto them and knock them down with her nose and walk away, my sister has told her of and stood all the items up she knocks down but she will go back and knock them down again continuously. ( very strange ).

She was a bigtime indoor barker but that was cured with the throwing a pint of water in her face the minute she started to bark and shouted one word *quiet* that worked  but the thing is when she runs out the door to the garden in the day and last thing at night she barks her head of big time, my sister cannot throw water in her face when shes in the garden coz she knows and runs off lol. 

She never ever sits still indoors, she walks around all the time looking for mischief 24/7, She flattens her other dog, she leans over her back and lays her weight on her so she splatters on the floor and she lays on her, poor dog is under her gasping for breath lol coz she is sooo massive, shes like a male dog.
my sister puts her in the crate when she starts this because telling her dont work.

I bred her myself and she is from the best bloodlines around, Her mum was naughty when she was little but not quite as bad as her.

Im having her tonight for about a month to see if i can put her in her place and also to see how she is up my house with my other dogs of the same breed who can deffinatly stick up for themselfs and will tell her of if she even trys to splatter them with her weight.

Does anyone have any suggestions i could pass on to my sister when she gets her back?.

My sister can't offord profesional training help because she is not in work at the mo due to health problems.

any help would be taken seriously.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi loe 
sounds like boredom, she cant settle like's to use the brain,
does she go to classes even just a training class is £3 well where i go is.

have you got one of those's activty balls might help or she'll chew it as you well know they got very strong jaws,


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

I suggessted that to my sister, she is also going to get a kong toy.

I myself will look into a local dog training class even if it takes her mind of things for an hour, she is stubborn as a mule lol
she is soooo active 24/7, even my daughter, myself and her bf have took her out for hours and i do mean for hours, after that she go's back indoors, has a drink, sits down for half hour and is on the go again for hoursss lol.
i truly in my life havent met a more active dog as flo, she is beyond a joke, we truly donot know where all this energy comes from. nothing works.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i know a tread mill 
put her lead on tie her to it and turn it on put a bone in front so she cant get it keep her occupied for hours 
lol lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

ROFL wish i could , that would be ideal lol, loose some of her weight at the same time hehehe


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

loe said:


> I suggessted that to my sister, she is also going to get a kong toy.
> 
> I myself will look into a local dog training class even if it takes her mind of things for an hour, she is stubborn as a mule lol
> she is soooo active 24/7, even my daughter, myself and her bf have took her out for hours and i do mean for hours, after that she go's back indoors, has a drink, sits down for half hour and is on the go again for hoursss lol.
> i truly in my life havent met a more active dog as flo, she is beyond a joke, we truly donot know where all this energy comes from. nothing works.


Make sure your sister gets a black Kong, they are much hardier than the red, stuff it with her food so she has to really work to get it out. She sounds like she is full of energy, training classes may help, but get your sister to find one that is activity based, I think she would be bored just doing the bog standard obedience exercises.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes i think your right there jenny, she really does need something that is active in training, Ill pass the black kong info onto my sister (ty for that) and i think ill invest in some for my girls, even tho mine are well good indoors i still think it will give them all something to do wile they are indoors.

i took her out a lil wile ago, walking there took a good hour nearly, and that was cutting over fields ect, when we got there she had a brilliant run for hours, all in all we was out nearly 6 hours and she still went back home, had a drink and was up and ready for more running  hard to believe but its true, her mum ( who i own) has energy to burn but she isnt on the go indoors like this one lol. 
would'nt be so bad i she sat still indoors but she don't lol.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

have you looked into her food might be that she got a lot of energy because she's getting to much or to much protein


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll mention this to my sister, Thanks for that Carol 

What sort of food would you or other people reading this thread recomend and why?

I Think different types of food complement different breeds don't they?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

with mine dogs dally's they cant have high protein food so i give mine greyhound food which is 18% and tripe,
my dogs have the complete dog food in the morning and the tripe in the evening.
but i have seen dog food so high in protein most dogs dont need that much ive seen it in the 30% odd 
and if your dog have been done they dont need as much as what people think, people go by whats on the packet for their size dog these are mostly way to much and isa guide line and its a case of testing out how much your dogs really really needs. 
i would go for about a 20% protein food 
and for a dog a working dog would need more protein if they are working or very active things like aguility etc, 
they need it like tess she has complete food of 24% but then not as much as they say on the packet she dont need it all.

its like my friend boxer he always had the runs not matter what they gave him,
so i got him onto a small amount of complete food in the morning and tripe in the evening and they have never looked back, no more runs.

and the vets have a lovely side line on the dog food they sell most get commission on the food they sell as well so they push these owners to buy there food science plan etc. which has got a lot of protein in it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

OOOO thanks for that carol, gonna tell my sister to look at the protein on her food and tell her to have a look around for food with 20% protein if its not already that on the food shes having now.
again thx alot


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

carol said:


> hi loe
> sounds like boredom, she cant settle like's to use the brain,
> does she go to classes even just a training class is £3 well where i go is.
> 
> have you got one of those's activty balls might help or she'll chew it as you well know they got very strong jaws,


Oh im gonna invest in an activity ball aswell, something different from the kong we are gonna get would also keep her occupied, that way at least she will have lots of different activity toys if should get fed up with one or the other in the day.
thx for that


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes thanxs from me too my pup has just started playing up barking in the night and chewing things, I'm going to try all the advice too


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

I have found that throwing a pint of water in dogs faces and simpy saying *quiet* works. 

My sister had that with her dog and her dog would bark all hours of the night with every little noise, i see it on tv so i told her to try it and it worked lol, she stopped the night barking coz she so hated the wetness in her face and then laying on a damp bed afterwards.
Was funny tho, coz i see my sister do it a few times to her dog and her dog went into total shock and was sitting there blinking as if to say, wtf did ya do that 4 lmao.

I also tryed the pebbles in a bottle aswell, if your dog did something you did'nt want them to do, just shake or throw the bottle of pebbles near them, they hate it, it worked when my dog would rush out at night barking her face of at thin air  I'ld shake the bottle and she shut up coz she hated it, It also worked for my other sisters dog who had a thing about jumping up at people who walked in the front door, A few throws of that bottle scared the life out of him, but it worked, he don't jump up nomore at noone so it was all worth it . By the way, ya throw the bottle near them an not actually at them hehehe. altho sometimes i bet we wished we could lol. joke btw 

Was funny because i was having trouble with my deaf dog jumping up people who walked in the door, so my sister said to me, try the bottle treatment, i'm like..errr she's deaf ya nutter, lmao, plus she loves empty cola bottles, she grabs them out ya hand the minute she see's us down the last bit of cola lol coz she likes throwing them in the air and skidding around the floor on them rofl.

As for my sisters dog barking outside when let out for her last wee at night, The bottle treatment DID'NT WORK LOL grrrr


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks for the info, dont know why he has started doing this now Its keeping us awake and I dont want nextdoor complaining
Dogs are funny things my girl Angel loves and empty bottle too


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Hehehe all my dogs love the empty cola bottles to play with, My deaf dog has a lid fetish aswell.
It could be any sort of lid, like polish lids, air freshner lids, leather cleaning lid, even as small as maskara lids, we have to watch where we put lids coz you look around and the lid and my deafy has gone lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes keep an eye on her wouldnt want her eating the small ones


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> Totally agree with this for nuisance barking!
> 
> Small toy breeds only need a cup full & going up in size of container for the different size of breed ie. largest breed = bucket!


OHHH yes, i forget to mention this when regarding lil breeds lol, all i was thinking about was the bigger breeds  a pint of water would take their lil bit of breaths away bless em lol.

Dread the thought of someone lobbing a pint of water at a teacup chi lol.

lol @ bucket for large breeds hahaha


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yes keep an eye on her wouldnt want her eating the small ones


Yep, thats one thing i always do, coz my deafy has a thing about my makeup bag aswell, makeup bag = loadsa lids, she loves the powder brush and when i lift lids of my maskara and eye liners ect, im totally on the look out lol.
She kinda slides her foot along all crafty from behind me and slides the lids towards her, shes clued up i give her that, but not as half as clued up as i am when shes on the tea leaf for my lids lmao.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee dogs are so cheeky


----------



## junemzo (Dec 27, 2007)

Max is 5 months and growing every day. hes g/s done all the above naughty things, is gradually geting there tho.. you should train him always on the lead..until he learns his manners and who is the boss..i;m sure this will work altho it takes so much patience. we had max at 4 weeks (which was wrong of the breeder) and its been an uphill struggle.. but hes getting there.. good luck with your dog i'm sure all will be fine..


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Ty junem, She is a very stubborn dog indeed, Unbelievable the tellings of she takes, We even tryed the nice approach but pffft did'nt work either lol.


----------

